# Affordable flea and tick meds



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Pup has been itching a lot lately cos the affects of his last meds have worn out. I'm super, super in a budget this month. Any recommendations for anything less than $55? He doesn't have any allergies. We live in LA, CA. Oral or topical suggestion is welcome. Thanks.


----------



## happyheike (Apr 18, 2017)

My dog is now 3yrs old. 

She started on Bravecto oral as a puppy. 

Went to Seresto collar that she did not tolerate with constant scratching.
After that, our vet suggested Advantix ll. We had good success with almost no scratching.
I found and switched to Tevrapet Activate ll, same active ingredients, sold on Amazon.


Over 55lbs 4mo supply-

Advantix ll is $48.99
Activate ll is $26.98
Winner for us!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

All of these are RX only -- so your vet would have to write you a prescription to fill online:

Simparica - $39.99 for a 3-pack (each lasts 1 month):
https://www.allivet.com/p-7730-simparica-chewable-tablets-for-dogs.aspx
(this pharmacy breaks up the large packs into smaller ones so that you can buy fewer at one time -- helpful when money is tight)

Bravecto - $52.49 for one dose that lasts for 3 months:
https://www.chewy.com/bravecto-chews-dogs-44-88-lbs-1/dp/172909

NexGuard - $51.70 for a 3-pack (each lasts 1 month):
https://www.chewy.com/s?query=flea%20and%20tick&nav-submit-button=

If Fipronil still works in your area, a generic version with the same active ingredient as Frontline would be your cheapest option (under $20):
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...itemguid=fc35f52e-a3e6-4788-8e0f-6d3b44b6323b


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just ask your vet for one month of Advantix. They will break into a box.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

K9 Advantix II at Petco is $28.99 for 2 pack for both the large and xtra large dog size currently online. Also, if you go into a petco store and the price is higher show them on your phone the online price and the brick and mortar store will match the online price. They don't advertise this. You have to ask. If fleas are your main problem a two pack will give you two months supply. Small print...for effective tick protection apply every two weeks.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm here in the Flea Capital of North America- year round fleas- Overall the best bang for your money is Seresta Collar.

Sometimes when it start to get weak- after months of use- I will still use K9Advantix II also.

I'd start w/ a collar if money is tight.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Thank you!!!! We tried Sentry before, it did nothing whatsoever except for leaving a very stange chemical smell.

Looking into Activate II and Simparica now, hopefully it'll work. Thank you guys!


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Orphan Heidi said:


> I'm here in the Flea Capital of North America- year round fleas- Overall the best bang for your money is Seresta Collar.
> 
> Sometimes when it start to get weak- after months of use- I will still use K9Advantix II also.
> 
> I'd start w/ a collar if money is tight.


Just wanted to update- The new Seresto collar was totally ineffective for fleas after only being

on for 2 weeks. My dog was itching like crazy and when I checked I quickly found 6 fleas and

lots of flea droppings in her fur.

Contacted Bayer, the mfgr. and they were refusing any responsibility, very curt and rude.

Valley Vet is sending a replacement collar but I'm not holding out much hope. Guess I need

to go back to topical.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

OphanHeidi, that's actually great of Valley Vet to replace the collar! FWIW, I've heard that the Seresto collars sometimes fail if they're too loose due to not enough contact. They can also loosen themselves even if you put them on perfectly...and then they stop working. I was just having a conversation with a vet who stopped selling them due to this issue.



I also want to let people know that last week at Target I noticed really cheap sale pricing on PetArmor (Fipronil -- same active ingredient as Fronline) and Advecta3 (same active ingredients as Advantix). PetArmor also had a $4 rebate on the Ibotta app which bought its cost under $20 for 3 doses. These OTC generic dupes of name-brand products have ingredients that may or may not have ingredients that work in your area, but where they work they're very inexpensive. Just keep the Advantix/Advecta away from cats (it's not a good solution for dogs that snuggle with cats).



I just found out recently that I now need tick protection in my area due to emerging tick-borne diseases. Ticks historically haven't been a problem in the city here, but something has changed. I just dug into some research on it, and Simparica is apparently protecting against ticks for the full month, whereas Nexgard starts to drop off in the second half of the month...and Simparica is cheaper.


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

i dont give my dog flea medication but now i'm starting to think about it.
(have read early on when i first came to this forums some members were saying negative effects of flea meds)
anyways, my vet recommended it to me, either provecto? or frontline.

to the OP, frontline is sold at costco too, and i think that's where i'll be getting it from soon


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Pan, The newer version of Frontline is Frontline Gold- it has a third ingredient that the regular Fronline or Frontline Plus

do not have. The regular Frontlines weren't very good in my area but the Gold worked much better.

Magwart, there have been obvious changes in the Seresto collars in the last year or so. I just read reviews on all the

sites online and it seems to run 50-50 in that many, many people are complaining they're just not as effective as before.

And yes, a shout out to Valley Vet for their customer service.

I've used them for several years and swore by them but also when I opened the pkg of the last one, and put it on my dog,

one of the strap keepers broke right off. So cheaper material also. And it seems they stretch now , which they never did before,

so that's probably why they get loose on the neck. Not good for a 50-$60. item.


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

thx for the heads up. will look out for htose.


----------



## Passpartu (Mar 30, 2021)

I am so sorry that your pet has to go through this  I have 2 dogs and I had some problems with them. I've taken them to the vet and eventually, the problems have gotten solved. I was looking around for the Best Flea Fogger and I've managed to find some options. I love my animals and I want the best for them. I don't get why there are people who won't do anything in order to make sure that their pet is safe. They are not humans, but they have wonderful souls. I mean, they would do anything in order to protect you and your family


----------

